# Coyotes



## CrazyH0rse

A few well placed cracks of a gun will make them thing twice if its ok in your area whether you aim or not is completely up to you. No cling wire on your fields might help to prevent them from getting through the fence, under and over are two different stories though


----------



## lacyloo

I wouldn't worry about it to much.Coyotes rarely go after horses unless they are foals.Not sure about the mini tho :shock:
We have alot of coyotes and shoot them when givin the chance.My horses look at coyotes like dogs.


----------



## coffeemama

I have same problem but not so many coyotes but it only takes one aggressive one after your dog to make me pull out my air rifle. I had one run down the hill after my dog and my yelling and screaming and my dog bolted into the house and scared it away but it was one lone coyote...next time he will bring friends or he will be more brave. One tried to take another riders jack russell at the barn...in front of everyone and wasn't scared. the problem was he never tried to take a domestic animal and the jack didn't run he thought it was just another dog and it kept trying to pick it up in it's mouth but couldn't and then the humans saw him standing over dog and scared him off..next time he, too, will try harder and be more aggressive. Two coyotes just killed a girl up north last week while she was walking on a trail. My dogs aren't allowed outside without me standing over them and only to pee then back inside. At night theygo out one at a time same reason then back inside. I hate having to live this way but their safety comes first. Some nights I just put piddle pad down in kitchen and don't even let them out if I hear coyotes nearby or see them. Not worth it..that is such a horrible way for a pet to die...don't even want to think about it. They never bother the horses here but 50+ coyotes by your place is plenty to dominate a horse. Scary. The occasional mtn lion that passes through here doesn't even bother the horses. I'd rather have coyotes than even one mtn. lion. You can't spook a mtn lion, they are cats they hunt different and once they fix on you or your pet it's all over, can't stop them or run from them...just have to shoot them when you see them that's all there is to it. Wildlife fish and game told me you never have to sacrifice yourself or your pets for the wildlife and if you or pet in danger you may kill them. I use a pellet rifle 1200 feet per second to scare them away..they are dogs and they do learn a bit and negative reinforcement over and over will train some of them to stay away that your property = unpleasant pelts in the behind. Can't condition 50+ though...You should put up some sort of fence. They can jump 5 ft fences but higher than that with angled coyote wiring on top and that might help a bit Atleast a small area off your back door where you can safely take dogs out to do their business and run around, don't have to do whole property.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Coyotes are all bark and no bite. I go out on foot and chase them down with my rifle all the time, or I'll take Jester out and chase them. The mini could ver well be a problem though...but mind you, if its a pack of coyotes they lure dogs out to attack but they wouldn't go after a horse unless they were really desperate. Just go fire a few shots off and they'll soon get the message.


----------



## kevinshorses

Quit the pellet gun crap and get a real rifle and learn how to shoot it. I would love to go to a place with 50+ coyotes. There would soon be many fewer. If they are a hazard to pets and livestock it is time to reduce numbers and that means killing them.


----------



## coffeemama

kevinshorses said:


> Quit the pellet gun crap and get a real rifle and learn how to shoot it. I would love to go to a place with 50+ coyotes. There would soon be many fewer. If they are a hazard to pets and livestock it is time to reduce numbers and that means killing them.


Yes I like you better already! Come over to my place please..are you for hire? I've been begging my neighbor to kill them and make a nice coat or something with them I don't care just get rid of them.I'd rather have an over population of bunnies any day. I don't need them. 
Yes I wish to use a real rifle but am situation between two big propane tanks on the hill, scared to take out something bigger or kill my neighbors by mistake. okay okay....I'll learn to shoot a real rifle and kill these darn coyotes. I like your style!


----------



## kevinshorses

Propane tanks are pretty robust so unless you had a really big rifle you probably wouldn't hurt the tank and even if you did the gas probably wouldn't ignite. But if you just don't aim at them then you won't hit them. Anywhere else in the country I would say put an add in the paper and you would get all kind of takers. Since you're in California animal rights activists would probably burn your house down then you wouldn't have to worry about the coyotes. Buy a .22 caliber rifle and a video on predator hunting and you might just learn to enjoy it.


----------



## smrobs

Agree with Kevin. A good .22 rifle is a Godsend for getting small to medium sized pests (anything from groundhogs, gophers, up to skunks and coyotes). However, if that is not an option, either a llama or a donkey make excellent protection animals. They couldn't take on an entire pack but 1 or 2 coyotes would stand no chance at all.


----------



## 3neighs

> However, if that is not an option, either a llama or a donkey make excellent protection animals.


We have coyotes by us, too, and once a couple of years ago we witnessed our shetland pony run off a lone coyote that was lurking around the goat pen. We don't have the pony anymore, but fortunately we haven't had a problem of coyotes coming on our property anymore. My husband is an excellent shot.


----------



## iridehorses

By all means, shooting them is the only way to get rid of them or, at least, keep the numbers under control. 

A .22, IMO, is too light a caliber to use and, unless you are a crack shot, you will end up with a lot of wounded animals. The minimum I would use would be a .22 mag but I'm a competitive shooter. For the average person, nothing smaller then what you would use for deer - even 00 buck shot or slugs is better.


----------



## close2prfct

Coyotes in Oklahoma are a big problem to, not so much for livestock but if you own chickens that's another story. They aren't typically pack animals most hunt alone however I have heard stories of them running in small packs. The area I live is also very saturated within a 10 mile radius probably over 100 or so. One of the best things to get is a pyrenees or other livestock protection dog they are coyote killing machines and any coyote with half a brain won't come anywhere near where a pyrenees patrols..they do cover a large area around their home. 
Other than that it's shoot them on sight..if you see them. Hybrids do pose another problem being part domesticated they have no fear of humans and will go after small livestock and often do run in packs.


----------



## nrhareiner

kevinshorses said:


> Quit the pellet gun crap and get a real rifle and learn how to shoot it. I would love to go to a place with 50+ coyotes. There would soon be many fewer. If they are a hazard to pets and livestock it is time to reduce numbers and that means killing them.


This is what I do here. However if you do not hit it the first time you will not get a second chance. Once they hear gun fire they are off and gone. I am about 1500 feet from the state forest which is hundreds of acres. The Coyotes will come right up to the fence line every so often. I just shoot off the shotgun into the air as at night with the tree line you can not see them. They stay gone for quite some time.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Yeah, coyotes are typically pretty docile and wimpy, but the minute the numbers grow like that, they turn into an entirely new breed of animal. When there's not enough food to go around, they turn into any other predator because they know they have nothing to lose - they're going to starve to death anyway.

You can't play around when the population explodes like that, because they figure it out fast. And they're now a dangerous animal you can't just chase off because they WILL challange you if they're hungry enough. Starving predators don't use cunning anymore, they're desperate and they'll go after anything that moves just to survive.

Learn how to use a gun or find someone with a gun. The disease and havoc they can wreck on an area can be devastating.


----------



## Tasia

I will talk to my grandpa about shooting or at least firing a shot. The nieghbours have a gaurd dog that helps out but he doent go where my horse is going to live.


----------



## BarneyBabby

Haha! Yeah we have coyotes around here as well. Get yourself a donkey. Any donkey I have ever seen have chased and trompled down coyotes.....

And as you say I am a animal "freak" as well. So much where I have a coyote. My friend has a donkey in there field and it killed the mom. My friend's Dad was going to kill the pup but my friend took it and asked me to take care of him. I did and he hasn't left. 

But once again if your worried get a donkey!


----------



## Kentucky

iridehorses said:


> By all means, shooting them is the only way to get rid of them or, at least, keep the numbers under control.
> 
> A .22, IMO, is too light a caliber to use and, unless you are a crack shot, you will end up with a lot of wounded animals. The minimum I would use would be a .22 mag but I'm a competitive shooter. For the average person, nothing smaller then what you would use for deer - even 00 buck shot or slugs is better.


I would suggest something light abd easy to handle like a pistol caliber rifle. I use a Winchester 94 in 45 Colt. but Marlin 1894 in 357 mag or 44 mag would be fine. or 30/30. 



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Yeah, coyotes are typically pretty docile and wimpy, but the minute the numbers grow like that, they turn into an entirely new breed of animal. When there's not enough food to go around, they turn into any other predator because they know they have nothing to lose - they're going to starve to death anyway.
> 
> You can't play around when the population explodes like that, because they figure it out fast. And they're now a dangerous animal you can't just chase off because they WILL challange you if they're hungry enough. Starving predators don't use cunning anymore, they're desperate and they'll go after anything that moves just to survive.
> 
> Learn how to use a gun or find someone with a gun. The disease and havoc they can wreck on an area can be devastating.


That is true and everyone needs to be careful, exspecially if their is a large increase in numbers of coyotes. or if a new predator species such as a wolf moves into the area. The first thing they do is run or kill off the coyotes.



BarneyBabby said:


> Haha! Yeah we have coyotes around here as well. Get yourself a donkey. Any donkey I have ever seen have chased and trompled down coyotes.....
> 
> And as you say I am a animal "freak" as well. So much where I have a coyote. My friend has a donkey in there field and it killed the mom. My friend's Dad was going to kill the pup but my friend took it and asked me to take care of him. I did and he hasn't left.
> 
> But once again if your worried get a donkey!


While I agree a gun is a good start but you can't be there 24/7 guarding your herd or animal. and a donkey will be. I would suggest going with a 1 2 punch. I have a gun but also have a donkey to guard the herd.


----------



## ridergirl23

like everyone else said: shoot 'em 
i personally find no joy in hunting animals, haha, but when anything threatens my horses i would shoot it in a heartbeat. ive chased off coyotes with a stick quite a few times, just yell and they usually run, if they dont, make urself look big and throw some rocks or a stick....if any coyote gets used to that then it should be shot. 

i love to hear the sound of a pack of coyotes/wolves howling in the night tho  it makes me feel at home


----------



## jimmy

close2prfct said:


> Coyotes in Oklahoma are a big problem to, not so much for livestock but if you own chickens that's another story. They aren't typically pack animals most hunt alone however I have heard stories of them running in small packs. The area I live is also very saturated within a 10 mile radius probably over 100 or so. One of the best things to get is a pyrenees or other livestock protection dog they are coyote killing machines and any coyote with half a brain won't come anywhere near where a pyrenees patrols..they do cover a large area around their home.
> Other than that it's shoot them on sight..if you see them. Hybrids do pose another problem being part domesticated they have no fear of humans and will go after small livestock and often do run in packs.


 theres no coyotes over here just the odd mad dog but yeh i can see ow the hybrid would be a lo more dangerous


----------



## Kiara

You should borrow my SIL's mare. She's 18 hands and according to my SIL calls coyotes target practice... She actually has 3 turkeys hanging out with her for protection. 
Joke aside, if it is that bad, can you talk to whoever is in charge of the forest area and see if they are/can do anything about it?


----------



## coffeemama

kevinshorses said:


> Propane tanks are pretty robust so unless you had a really big rifle you probably wouldn't hurt the tank and even if you did the gas probably wouldn't ignite. But if you just don't aim at them then you won't hit them. Anywhere else in the country I would say put an add in the paper and you would get all kind of takers. Since you're in California animal rights activists would probably burn your house down then you wouldn't have to worry about the coyotes. Buy a .22 caliber rifle and a video on predator hunting and you might just learn to enjoy it.


 Okay, will do!:lol:
I'm a pretty good shot with my 357 but too much power and too pinpoint action for a moving coyote...rifle much better. thanks again!


----------



## spence

iridehorses said:


> By all means, shooting them is the only way to get rid of them or, at least, keep the numbers under control.
> 
> A .22, IMO, is too light a caliber to use and, unless you are a crack shot, you will end up with a lot of wounded animals. The minimum I would use would be a .22 mag but I'm a competitive shooter. For the average person, nothing smaller then what you would use for deer - even 00 buck shot or slugs is better.


huh? deer sized caliber for 'yotes? and who's saying ya got to be a competitive shooter to pop 'em with a .22 mag? my state's law states to spotlight you be LIMITED TO rimfire rifles. a light centerfire would be "ideal." .223 or something in that neighborhood. .243 would work great. shot one a couple months ago with a .308 and it just ripped it up, which i don't mind. 

really, anything from .22 LR or WMR to deer calibers (.308, .30/06, .30/30, .300 mags) will work and eliminate your problem.

the one i popped was literally out in my back yard, at 10am. thought perhaps it was going after the dog or the deer carcass in the garage. nope, there was a dead deer that fell through one of the ponds right here by the house. grab gun, head outside and it was still around.


----------



## snoggle

ridergirl23 said:


> i love to hear the sound of a pack of coyotes/wolves howling in the night tho  it makes me feel at home


Can't agree with you at all. I hate it when they get going at night. When we get a bunch near the house they'll get my dogs (2 Pyrs and a mutt kept in the house) howling and then everyone in the house is awake! :-x

I worry about one of them getting ahold of my little mutt when she's outside, not so much the horses or Pyrs. My husband is a big hunter and he's tried to get a permit to put out traps for them (he was told no, too risky for any dogs or cats that might be in the woods). I used to be opposed to hunting something that you weren't going to eat, but I've offered to help him decrease the coyote numbers now!

If you don't want to shoot them yourself, just find a few hunters who want some practice. You'll have plenty of help.


----------



## iridehorses

spence said:


> huh? deer sized caliber for 'yotes? and who's saying ya got to be a competitive shooter to pop 'em with a .22 mag? my state's law states to spotlight you be LIMITED TO rimfire rifles. a light centerfire would be "ideal." .223 or something in that neighborhood. .243 would work great. shot one a couple months ago with a .308 and it just ripped it up, which i don't mind.
> 
> really, anything from .22 LR or WMR to deer calibers (.308, .30/06, .30/30, .300 mags) will work and eliminate your problem.


22LR and 22mag are both rim fire so they would be illegal at night in your state. I mentioned that I shoot competitively because I believe the majority of the members that read this and intend to use the information are not. I also believe that most are not deer hunters. Not being either I would question their accuracy and temperament/excitement at the time of the shot. Given that, and including the fact that you are shooting in the dark, I would want them to use something that will require a little less pinpoint accuracy then a rim fire weapon would produce. I want a clean kill, not a wounded animal.


----------



## dynamite.

BarneyBabby said:


> Haha! Yeah we have coyotes around here as well. Get yourself a donkey. Any donkey I have ever seen have chased and trompled down coyotes.....
> 
> And as you say I am a animal "freak" as well. So much where I have a coyote. My friend has a donkey in there field and it killed the mom. My friend's Dad was going to kill the pup but my friend took it and asked me to take care of him. I did and he hasn't left.
> 
> But once again if your worried get a donkey!


Really? You have a coyote? Do you keep him as a pet in your home? I'd like to see pictures! That's pretty cool


----------



## lacyloo

snoggle said:


> Can't agree with you at all. I hate it when they get going at night. When we get a bunch near the house they'll get my dogs (2 Pyrs and a mutt kept in the house) howling and then everyone in the house is awake! :-x
> 
> I worry about one of them getting ahold of my little mutt when she's outside, not so much the horses or Pyrs. My husband is a big hunter and he's tried to get a permit to put out traps for them (he was told no, too risky for any dogs or cats that might be in the woods). I used to be opposed to hunting something that you weren't going to eat, but I've offered to help him decrease the coyote numbers now!
> 
> If you don't want to shoot them yourself, just find a few hunters who want some practice. You'll have plenty of help.


Do you leave the pyr's outside? since they were bred for livestock protection. Just curious


----------



## snoggle

lacyloo said:


> Do you leave the pyr's outside? since they were bred for livestock protection. Just curious


No, they are very spoiled house pets. I got them when I lived in a city by myself, so they didn't have any livestock to guard, just me. Besides, my boy, Max, is almost 13 (VERY old for a giant breed dog) and he has a pretty tough time getting around. He still enjoys life and thinks he can go on long walks (he's still 2 in his mind), but I have to keep him limited or his old man hips can't handle it. He does have the guarding instinct, but he has to be pampered in his old age. 

My girl, Lacey, is 8, but a lousy watch dog. They are a really calm breed, but she's so lazy and laid back we actually have to force her into the yard to make her pee, or she will hold it forever (and end up with a UTI). She couldn't be bothered to do stuff like bark at strangers or wild animals. :lol: But she makes up for it by being sweet and loveable. 

I had a third one for a little while that I rescued as a stray. My mom has her now because hubby said "No more dogs" and mom (68, lives alone) needed a watch dog. Lily is a fabulous guardian. They are great too because despite the fact that they are guard dogs and look scary to strangers, they are so gentle I would trust them with a baby. 

Wow, that's way more than you ever wanted to know about my dogs, isn't it? I just adore them, can't help but ramble on. Gosh, I need to have kids! :lol:


----------



## spence

iridehorses said:


> 22LR and 22mag are both rim fire so they would be illegal at night in your state.


incorrect. i suppose it's my fault because i didn't check my laws _properly_ before posting. directly from our hunting regs 


> _Legal Equipment_: Furbearer & Coyote - firearms (except full auto), bow and arrow, and crossbow
> 
> _Use of Artificial Light_: Furbearers and coyotes may be taken at night, but the use of artificial light, including optics that project or amplify lights, is prohibited. However, hand held, battery powered flashlights, hat lamps, or hand held lanterns may be used to take trapped furbearers, trapped coyotes, or furbeareres treed by dogs with .22 rimfire rifles and handguns.


translation - any firearm may be used to take coyotes. including a .17 HMR, .22 WMR, .22 LR, .22 Short, etc.



iridehorses said:


> I mentioned that I shoot competitively because I believe the majority of the members that read this and intend to use the information are not. I also believe that most are not deer hunters.


presumption perhaps? i realize this is NOT a gun board or anything of the sort, however it seems that many who live in areas with a high enough coyote population either are, or have the gumption to learn, to be proficient enough to take a 'yote.



iridehorses said:


> Not being either I would question their accuracy and temperament/excitement at the time of the shot. Given that, and including the fact that you are shooting in the dark, I would want them to use something that will require a little less pinpoint accuracy then a rim fire weapon would produce. I want a clean kill, not a wounded animal.


personally, i don't go looking for 'yotes at night, but would not hesitate if the poor fools wondered on me. and the other thing to consider is COST. while i would say about the most effective coyote gun would be a decent bolt gun in .223 with a top end powered scope of 9x to 12x. ammo is relatively inexpensive and it's got more than enough whallup to get the job done.

however, most folks who have a pest problem aren't going to chunk out $400+ for that one task. $100 to 200 would be more likely? a decent .22 or .22 mag can be had for that and ammo is MUCH cheaper. and that's why i figure if somebody's already got anything else around that'll kill 'em dead, then use it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

*I want to see pics of the pet coyote* No pics = didn't happen ;D


----------



## specialdelivery

We have tons of coyotes here in saskatchewan, but have never heard of them taking farm animals. Unless the yotes are very sick, they stay away from us. We hear and see them out in fields all the time. Just this spring we watched a mother cow chase off 3 coyotes away from her calf. the coyotes kept coming back but then the cow caught one of the yotes and after that they were gone. It was a neat sight to see. And yeah a good couple of gun shots in there direction will keep them away, my cousins own a butcher shop up north and they have guts out all the time, they shot one coyote and the rest tend to get the hint for a while, to stay away. Llamas will keep pests away, i have even known one that took on a cougar to protect its horses. The llama was ripped apart but it faught off the cougar, the owners put it down but it had the will to live had they spent the thoughsands of $$ to fix him. We also has guard donkeys out here that are specifically bred to fight off coyotes and dogs. They tend to be for calves but would be great for horses too. We went to look at one for a buddy for our horse but he was pretty aggresive


----------

